# Would this work with the price of gas?



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

makes sense.....i think (???).....stay with it


​Buy Gasoline like eggs 

​
<DL><DD> A man eats two eggs each morning for breakfast. <DD> When he goes to the grocery store he pays 60 cents a dozen. <DD> Since a dozen eggs won't last a week he normally buys two dozen at a time. 

</DD></DL>
 One day while buying eggs he notices that the price has risen to 72 cents. 


<DL><DD>the next time he buys groceries, eggs are .76 cents a dozen. <DD>When asked to explain the price of eggs the store owner says, <DD>"the price has gone up and I have to raise my price accordingly."
<DD> 
<DD> This store buys 100 dozen eggs a day. <DD>I checked around for a better price and all the distributors have raised their prices. <DD>The distributors have begun to buy from the huge egg farms. <DD>The small egg farms have been driven out of business.

<DD> The huge egg farms sell 100,000 dozen eggs a day to distributors. <DD>With no competition, they can set the price as they see fit. <DD>The distributors then have to raise their prices to the grocery stores. <DD>And on and on and on. <DD>As the man kept buying eggs the price kept going up. <DD>He saw the big egg trucks delivering 100 dozen eggs each day. <DD> Nothing changed there.
<DD> 
<DD> He checked out the huge egg farms and found they were selling <DD>100,000 dozen eggs to the distributors daily. <DD>Nothing had changed but the price of eggs. <DD>Then week before Thanksgiving the price of eggs shot up to $1.00 a dozen. <DD>Again he asked the grocery owner why and was told, <DD> "cakes and baking for the holiday." <DD>The huge egg farmers know there will be a lot of baking going on <DD>and more eggs will be used. <DD>Hence, the price of eggs goes up. <DD>Expect the same thing at Christmas and other times <DD>when family cooking, baking, etc
<DD>happen.

<DD> This pattern continues until the price of eggs is 2.00 a dozen. <DD>The man says "there must be something we can do about the price of eggs." <DD>He starts talking to all the people in his town and they decide to stop buying eggs. <DD>This didn't work because everyone needed eggs. <DD>Finally, the man suggested only buying what you need. <DD>He ate 2 eggs a day. <DD>On the way home from work he would stop at the grocery and buy two eggs. <DD>Everyone in town started buying 2 or 3 eggs a day.

<DD> The grocery store owner began complaining that he had too many eggs in his cooler. <DD>He told the distributor that he didn't need any eggs. <DD> Maybe wouldn't need any all week.

<DD> The distributor had eggs piling up at his warehouse. <DD>He told the huge egg farms that he didn't have any room for eggs <DD> and would not need any for at least two weeks. <DD>At the egg farm, the chickens just kept on laying eggs.

<DD> To relieve the pressure, the huge egg farm told the distributor <DD>that they could buy the eggs at a lower price. <DD>The distributor said, <DD> " I don't have the room for the %$&^*&% eggs even if they were free."

<DD> The distributor told the grocery store owner that he would <DD> lower the price of the eggs if the store would start buying again. <DD>The grocery store owner said, "I don't have room for more eggs. <DD>The customers are only buying 2 or 3 eggs at a time." <DD>"Now if you were to drop the price of eggs back down to the original price, <DD>the customers would start buying by the dozen again."

<DD> The distributors sent that proposal to the huge egg farmers. <DD>They liked the price they were getting for their eggs but, <DD> them chickens just kept on laying. 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times]​<DD> Finally, the egg farmers lowered the price of their eggs. <DD>But only a few cents. <DD>The customers still bought 2 or 3 eggs at a time. <DD>They said, <DD>"When the price of eggs gets down to where it was before, <DD>we will start buying by the dozen."

</DD></DL>​
<DL><DD> Slowly the price of eggs started dropping. <DD>The distributors had to slash their prices to make room <DD>for the eggs coming from the egg farmers. <DD>The egg farmers cut their prices because the distributors wouldn't buy <DD> at a higher price than they were selling eggs for.
<DD>
<DD> Anyway, they had full warehouses and wouldn't need eggs for quite a while.  <DD> And them chickens kept on laying.

<DD> Eventually, the egg farmers cut their prices because <DD>they were throwing away eggs they couldn't sell. <DD>The distributors started buying again because the eggs were priced <DD>to where the stores could afford to sell them at the lower price. <DD> And the customers starting buying by the dozen again.
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times]
<DD> Now, transpose this analogy to the gasoline industry. <DD><DD>What if everyone only bought $10.00 worth of gas each time they pulled to the pump. <DD>The dealers tanks would stay semi full all the time. <DD>The dealers wouldn't have room for the gas coming from the huge tank farms. <DD>The tank farms wouldn't have room for the gas coming from the refining plants. <DD> And the refining plants wouldn't have room for the oil being off loaded <DD>from the huge tankers coming from the Middle East.

<DD> Just $10.00 each time you buy gas. <DD>Don't fill it up. <DD>You may have to stop for gas twice a week but, <DD> the price should come down. <DD>Think about it.
<DD>
<DD> As an added note... <DD>When I buy $10.00 worth of gas,that leaves my tank a little under half full. <DD>The way prices are jumping around, you can buy gas for $2.65 a gallon <DD>and then the next morning it can be $2.15. <DD>If you have your tank full of $2.65 gas <DD> you don't have room for the $2.15 gas. <DD>You might not understand the economics of only buying two eggs at a time but, <DD>you can't buy cheaper gas if your tank is full of the high priced stuff. 

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times]
<DD> Also, don't buy anything else at the gas station, no cigarettes, <DD>no bread,milk or chewing gum, don't give them any more <DD>of your hard earned money than what you spend on gas, <DD> until the prices come down.. <DD><DD>Oh, some folks may not see this message. <DD>Can you afford to print 10 at a time and pass them out where you buy gas? <DD> If you can afford more, you may think of putting them on windshields at the mall.
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times]
[/FONT]<DD> Makes sense to me, how about you? 
<DD>
<DD>Everyone should read this and send it on!</DD></DL>[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, it would be easier for a camel to dance with a rich man on the head of a pin than to understand the logic of this posting. Still, I see your point.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Like chicken soup can't hurt.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The flaw in the logic is that people have built so much of their lives around driving that their overall demand for gas would not change very much if they went along with this scheme. 

The hard reality is that demand for petroleum products continues to rise, while supplies will most likely remain stable or in decline in the coming years. 

The only sure way to avoid angst over the price of gas is to start weaning yourself from the stuff. Forget "buying the eggs two at a time," think "eat one egg a day, not two." And hope that alternative energy sources become viable and affordable soon.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, it wouldn't work. The egg analogy is flawed because the eggs have a very limited shelf life, not petroleum products. Even if you cut your consumption of gas in half permanently there's only a limited base price to which the pricet can drop. Inthe case of oil, the "hens" also have a say in the price.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Another part of the analogy that doesn't work is that, while it's considered improprietous to "fix" the price of gasoline, Canadians seem content to see Marketing Boards fix the price of eggs...and milk...and grain.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since I currently use a tank of gas per month, I fill up with $40 or so.

If I put in $10 a week, I could do it, but what would be the point? I would still be using $40 per month. Matter of fact, probably $50 running back and forth to fill up every week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Maybe we could implement a more rigid national energy program (NEP) than the one Trudeau implemented in 1980? Then, inflation would go up, unemployment would go up, western alienation would go up, oil exploration projects would come to a halt, interest rates might go up, but the price of oil would go down here in Canada. Central Canada would thus be happy, leaving both eastern and western Canada wondering what hit them. The call would be "Let those easterns and westeners freeze in the dark, so long as the GTA remains the center of the Canadian universe."


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Eggs give me gas.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

iMatt said:


> The only sure way to avoid angst over the price of gas is to start weaning yourself from the stuff. Forget "buying the eggs two at a time," think "eat one egg a day, not two."


That would be the only thing that would work for sure. If *everyone* did this, the prices *might* even start to come down.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, as far as I could read before my eyes glazed over... 

Wouldn't work. The only thing the size of purchase affects is the location where inventory is stored, and the handling costs (both to the consumer and the seller) of the number of transactions. 

In that scenario, the cost of eggs would go up, because of the higher cost of handling small packages many times. The retailer would charge a premium for the small package, and the regular price for the dozen. And there would be long lines at the store, the parking lots would be full, and the collective work output of the community would drop because everyone would be spending 10 minutes a day buying eggs instead of doing something productive. (an effect even worse than ehMac addiction...)

The inventory issue - well seriously, either the retailer stores eggs in dozens for an average of 6 days, or in twos which deplete over the course of 12 days. Did the writer imagine that stores run a just in time inventory on eggs? Some of the "fresh" eggs you buy in the market have already been there 2 or 3 weeks.

Comments
1) It's a chain letter - why pass it on?
2) Whoever wrote it has little or no grasp of the facts.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Also, don't buy anything else at the gas station, no cigarettes, 
no bread,milk or chewing gum, don't give them any more 
of your hard earned money than what you spend on gas, 
until the prices come down.. 
.....

Dicey. Retail margins are exceedingly slim and, in part, are supported by add-on sales. 

Here's some information on how speed can affect mileage:
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2006/05/fuel_consumptio.html#more

Reducing demand is the way to go, not shifting it. You may be able to get a short-term impact from shifting (just like panic-buying drives up prices).


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

What drives prices up? Demand.
What drives prices down? Competition.

There is no competition for gas. Sure, Esso here, PetroCan there, Shell, but they all sell the same stuff people are willing to shell out for.

The only thing that will drive down price is a viable fuel alternative. Imagine it would cost the same to heat your home using solar energy. Most people would do it, because it is envirnomentally friendly.

Well, Big Oil would drop their prices so that people would stick with oil heat.

Imagine being able to convert your car to use a hydrogen fuel cell, and it would cost the same as gas. People would do it to save the environment. Big Oil drops the prices to keep people on gas.

Competition!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If people reduced their driving enough to cut gas prices--they would start to drive again. As GuyToronto says, you need an alternate commodity to see real competition.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The other reason this wouldn't work is that the oil producers can cut back on the oil being pumped out of the ground.
The premise in the story was that the chickens keep laying at a fixed rate.

And if you buy gas at CTC to get the CTC coupons, you get penalized when you buy small quantities at a time.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> What drives prices up? Demand.
> What drives prices down? Competition.
> 
> There is no competition for gas. Sure, Esso here, PetroCan there, Shell, but they all sell the same stuff people are willing to shell out for.
> ...


Although this makes a lot of sense, I think there's a big hitch: all alternatives have so far proven so expensive and/or so far beyond current technology, that no serious contenders will come along soon enough to provide this kind of competition to oil. 

Instead, alternatives will become _relatively_ affordable only because declining oil reserves combined with growing demand will make today's gas prices seem like a bargain. If, in the distant future, oil prices ever decline because of competition from other sources, I'd bet it will be because oil has been rendered entirely obsolete by some cheap and ubiquitous energy source that's well beyond current technology.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I"ve always wondered if I filled up a jerry can in the morning for what ever, and if the price went down in the evening, if I could return the gas and get it for the cheaper rate? Probably not, but imagine if we couldn't do that at the big box stores, there would be a lot of angry people.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

GM in the U.S. is offering "gas price" guarantees for customers in California and Florida who buy certain vehicles and who use ONStar--interesting gimmick.

http://news.pajamasmedia.com/business/2006/05/23/8805078_GM_Offers_Gas_Pr.shtml


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

The oil companies and OPEC are evil. 
Chickens are not.
I like eggs.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> I"ve always wondered if I filled up a jerry can in the morning for what ever, and if the price went down in the evening, if I could return the gas and get it for the cheaper rate? Probably not, but imagine if we couldn't do that at the big box stores, there would be a lot of angry people.


I've been wondering for a while if busy fast food outlets (especially in downtowns) would institute time-based pricing. Looking at some of the lineups around downtown Ottawa, there's room for it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

There was a restaurant in NYC that offered fabulous meals for lunch at a good price, provided you would eat the meal in 20 minutes after it hit the table. Did very well.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Macfury said:


> GM in the U.S. is offering "gas price" guarantees for customers in California and Florida who buy certain vehicles and who use ONStar--interesting gimmick.


Didn't New Brunswick just implement some type of price control?

Price is fixed for two week intervals and then the oil companies need to provide a day or two notice for any change.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like what one or two other Atlantic provinces have. It doesn't reduce prices, it just slows things down.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

At least the prices don't jump up and down like a Yo-yo.
I find that really annoying.

The only way prices will go down is by a drastic reduction in consumption. But people in Nort America haven't reached that pain threshold yet.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

An important point krs. A lot of the problem with energy prices is volatility, not level. It may seem like level is the problem in the moment, but volatility is the bigger problem for consumers. 

There are choices to make whereby volatility is reduced but costs (and prices) are increased by a relatively manageable amount. Not all governments get this fairly simple approach that is still markets, just slowed down. It does increase overall costs but, especially at two weeks, I doubt the cost impacts are that large. Trying to hold prices for a year would create real problems. The standard problem is that people complain when prices increase then complain when they don't decrease as fast as elsewhere.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

iMatt said:


> The only sure way to avoid angst over the price of gas is to start weaning yourself from the stuff. Forget "buying the eggs two at a time," think "eat one egg a day, not two." And hope that alternative energy sources become viable and affordable soon.


This is exactly right. Remember that eggs are a renewable resource, but oil supplies are finite. There just aren't any more dinosaurs to lie down, die and liquify anymore.

We have to find different and better ways of getting around and heating our homes. This is a period of major transition from fossil fuels to new sources. It's painful, but you need to break an egg to make an omelette.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Beej said:


> Here's some information on how speed can affect mileage:
> http://www.greencarcongress.com/2006/05/fuel_consumptio.html#more
> 
> Reducing demand is the way to go, not shifting it. You may be able to get a short-term impact from shifting (just like panic-buying drives up prices).


As Beej pointed out that slower speeds reduces demand for fuel. Yet I have not seen many drivers slowing so I must conclude the price of fuel is not high enough yet as to force conservation. but true.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

BigDL said:


> As Beej pointed out that slower speeds reduces demand for fuel. Yet I have not seen many drivers slowing so I must conclude the price of fuel is not high enough yet as to force conservation. but true.


There are a number of other things besides speed that could change in response to high fuel prices, but haven't. For example, most of the vehicles I see still have one person in them (my own included, much of the time), and I still see lots of people driving short distances rather than walk.

It will be interesting to see if and when people change the types of vehicles they buy, e.g., replacing vans with small station wagons and large sedans with compact cars.

As has been pointed out before, I don't think we've hit our pain threshold yet.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I did see drivers slow when the price jumped initially - it was well down ( as was mine ). But of late it's back up in the 140s at times so familiarity breeds contempt is alive and well.

••

MsG - given the weather trends - cooling is going to more of a problem

It's only May


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> I"ve always wondered if I filled up a jerry can in the morning for what ever, and if the price went down in the evening, if I could return the gas and get it for the cheaper rate? Probably not, but imagine if we couldn't do that at the big box stores, there would be a lot of angry people.


kinda like my thought if you go to the Bay and see the saw shirt at sears for less the Bay will call over and do a check on it and then match the price if its the same shirt and or beat it.

Picture this Joe walks up the counter guy with really long last name says $40 please joe says hey i saw gas at Yonge and York mills for 89.9 your selling it for 92.9 can you call over and match their price?

wouldnt that be a fun line to get into :lmao: 

shoe


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

43 degrees! That's insanely hot!!


OK, I eventually figured out that that was Fahrenheit, but seriously. How old are you?  Fahrenheit is totally incomprehensible to me, and so horribly illogical, I can't figure out why anyone would want to use it.

Really, what is 43 in real degrees? It was 25 here today.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

How is Fahrenheit illlogical? I guess its [edit: apostrophe] zero-point is odd.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I pray that MacDoc's forecast is correct.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Beej said:


> How is Fahrenheit illlogical? I guess its [edit: apostrophe] zero-point is odd.


The Fahrenheit zero point wasn't illogical at the time.

Zero Fahrenheit was the coldest temperature that the German-born scientist Gabriel Daniel Fahrenheit could create with a mixture of ice and ordinary salt. He invented the mercury thermometer and introduced it and his scale in 1714 in Holland, where he lived most of his life.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's not illogical now - some scales are better than others. - finer gradation.

BTW CBC was calling for $1.30 a litre this summer


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

$1.30 doesn't seem unrealistic. (Funny that only last year $1/litre seemed insane - soon we'll be getting used to $2.) Today I paid $1.19/litre in Sidney BC, to fill up my tank from close to empty (haven't done that in a while). $57 bucks. Ouch! 

I'm going to try and make this gas last 2 months if I can. That's means probably no more than 150 to 200 km of driving each month. Time to lube up the bike and get those walking shoes out.

As far as North American's pain tolerance for gas prices, I'd say it's pretty high. But those in the lower income levels are already suffering. Some people are now in situations where they have no transit options and need to spend a good chunk of their paycheque getting to and from work. They are cutting back on groceries to keep the tank full.

Transit use is way up in the last year and will be spiralling up in the future. Now is the time to quit screwing around and get much more transit infrastructure built. If people have options they will use them.

It's time we revamp the gas taxes to make fuel taxes directly targeted to transit funding, instead of fluffing up the GST so that Harper has more money to spread around in tax breaks targeted at the haves and the have-mores. 

Oh, how silly of me, as long as The Imperial Stephen is in power he won't doing anything like that.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> It's time we revamp the gas taxes to make fuel taxes directly targeted to transit funding, instead of fluffing up the GST so that Harper has more money to spread around in tax breaks targeted at the haves and the have-mores.
> 
> Oh, how silly of me, as long as The Imperial Stephen is in power he won't doing anything like that.


Good stuff until you got into your little rant. No perspective, just rant.

It is time to drive less, drive slower, car pool and check your tire pressure.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Good stuff until you got into your little rant. No perspective, just rant.


Having problems discerning between a rant and reality lately?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

AS: You live in a dimension of fear, tangentially located near ours...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

It's my posting and I'll rant if I want to ... 

By the way Beej, if an argument contains the slightest hint of some strongly held opinion, or even (gasp) emotion, it does not necessarily become invalid. 

What are you, Mr. Spock or something.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Beej said:


> It is time to drive less, drive slower, car pool and check your tire pressure.


... and build more transit.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm for more transit--all of it private of course.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> By the way Beej, if an argument contains the slightest hint of some strongly held opinion, or even (gasp) emotion, it does not necessarily become invalid.


So rant away unrelated or not? That's your choice, of course. The style is familiar...who else does that?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> ... and build more transit.


Yep, but that will take years. More importantly, muni govs will have to change their property tax habits and start zoning differently. Realistically they'll just build more roads and some transit.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Oh, how silly of me, as long as The Imperial Stephen is in power he won't doing anything like that.


I guess you missed the news about tax breaks for transit users.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> I guess you missed the news about tax breaks for transit users.


The one were he gutted most environmental programs to pay for said tax break?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> The one were he gutted most environmental programs to pay for said tax break?


One doesn't "pay" for tax breaks. One "pays" taxes.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> One doesn't "pay" for tax breaks. One "pays" taxes.


Not in HarpoBizzaro world....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

One doesn't pay taxes? I could only hope...


----------



## Just_some_dude (Apr 3, 2008)

*Plan fills instead of when you "NEED" it...*

i'm not sure how it works anywhere else...but i worked at a gas station for a few years(2001-2004)...and there were definable trends in gas prices...(Yes they always do rise, but sometimes predictably)

BUT

if you watch, it goes up around the weekend, and drops again Mon.-Wed., then up again for Thurs.-Sun. I'm assuming it's cuz people always go away for the weekend...and it was especially bad on long weekends.

weather this still stays true or not....maybe someone else figured/noticed this already spoiled it.

But yea...if you can.....Plan!!!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I think the price of oil is going to take a tumble because of supply pressures forcing it down, but the respite won't last. The demand is too great and growing in China and India, so let's not be test driving that Hummer.

Actually, I bought $5 worth of gas a week ago because I had a Shell gift card and didn't want to buy any more at their inflated price. It pushed up the gas gauge on my gas sippin' Yaris a nice notch or two.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., I hear that NYC is considering charging people to drive in to parts of mid-town and lower Manhattan.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Miss G., I hear that NYC is considering charging people to drive in to parts of mid-town and lower Manhattan.


They're talking about an $8 surcharge. London already has a surcharge in place. I haven't driven to Manhattan in years.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Can you imagine the log jam at the point of having to pay this fee? It would be backed up to my old neighborhood in Queens.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Cameo said:


> makes sense.....i think (???).....stay with it


No, this does not work.

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Don't Buy Gas on May 15

Rule #12 of email: DO NOT forward anything you have received as a mass forward until you have checked it with snopes.com.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

chas_m said:


> No, this does not work.
> 
> Urban Legends Reference Pages: Don't Buy Gas on May 15
> 
> Rule #12 of email: DO NOT forward anything you have received as a mass forward until you have checked it with snopes.com.


Ooops, I think you got caught in the "responding to a 2 year old post syndrome".  It happens occasionally when someone resurrects an old thread. Not that your response isn't correct, I agree. 

Seeing some of the usernames above kind of tipped me off that this was an antique one that got brought back to life today.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

ArtistSeries said:


> The one were he gutted most environmental programs to pay for said tax break?


Most of the "Environmental Programs" were just pork-barrel jobs for various Fiberal party cronies. If they had actually spend even a tenth of the money allocated to the Environment on the actual environment, we'd have a pretty clean country.

That said, the government wants to spend another few hundred million dollars to "study" the feasibility of high speed trains in the Windsor-Quebec City Corridor. As if they have to study what has already been proven to be an entire success elsewhere, like in Japan, Europe and Korea. Even the Russians are thinking about going high speed on the Trans-Siberian. But in Canada, it is time to spend more on the rubber chicken sandwiches and the thousand dollar a page consultant fees.


----------

